# Pr0n..... mmmmmmmmmmmm



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

This box brightened my day today. Oh one of our cats was pretty interested in it as well.

'02 LGH No. 1's





13 and the box for me, 12 for a fellow corrupter.

Gotta have one after dinner tonight right??


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

What no pics?????


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Nice looking box, what's inside, we need pics bro:r


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> What no pics?????


You can't see the pics???


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Congrats on your purchase.

Nice looking box !


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Nice score! Love the long, thin RG of the LCG Medaille #1!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

j6ppc said:


> You can't see the pics???


sorry Jon now i can,there beautys! Gotta love a cab...


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Nice one, Big Jon.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Wow - I'm jealous!! That is amazing!!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Nice, Jon.
Now you MUST make it to a S.H.I.T. Herf!


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

Pretty ... pretty ... pretty ... mmmmmmmmm.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Nice, Jon.
> Now you MUST make it to a S.H.I.T. Herf!


.

I plan to.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Your've got a nice box there Jon. Very nice!! Enjoy- which i am sure you will.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Awesome score Jon.


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

Nice Jon!! Congrats!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Can see it now...oh mama:dr :dr


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Very, Very Nice!!!!!!! :w  :dr 

Johnny


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Looking very good there Jon!! I know your gonna love those!!:dr


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

:dr Nice pics


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

ROTT the missing cigar was tasty indeed -- now off to nap for a month or so they are.
Seriously 3-4 weeks rest makes a huge difference IMHO (not that I'm complaining- the cigar was a revelation).


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

I can't BELEIVE the quality, aged stuff you guys find! :dr 
NICE score!


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

That's a beautiful looking looooong smoke.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Oh baby... :dr


----------



## yacno (May 3, 2006)

wow, aren't those freaking beautiful?


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

j6ppc said:


> This box brightened my day today. Oh one of our cats was pretty interested in it as well.
> 
> '02 LGH No. 1's
> 
> ...


nevermind the LGCs, which are nice indeed, i'd watch out for that beast lurking in the upper left corner!


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

:r Don't let kitty near them smokes. Don't need to be attempting to re-roll them after he shreds 'em. :r

Nice lookin' smokes there bud!


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Mmmmmmmmmmm............... delicious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigALemos (Jun 1, 2005)

wow those sure look tastey


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

those look sweeeet


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Looks tasty, 1of my co-workers would kill for them. enjoy every stick.:dr


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Nice, Jon.
> Now you MUST make it to a S.H.I.T. Herf!





j6ppc said:


> .
> 
> I plan to.


 
ya sure will be welcome with purchases like this:dr :dr


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

SDmate said:


> ya sure will be welcome with purchases like this:dr :dr


Down, Boy.

Jon, pay him no mind. Toss him a Swisher and he'll be fine.


----------

